# NON iodized salt



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Where can I buy, in bulk, non iodized salt? I am wanting this for preserving purposes and dont know where to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

The grocery store. Depending on how much you want you can sometimes get it from an ag supply store in 50lb bags.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Any of the kosher salts are non-iodized, as are pickling salts. Your best bet is either ask the grocery store to order you a huge sack, or try the ag store. (mainly because if you're ordering 50# the shipping will be nasty)


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Tractor supply has it in 50 lb bags marked not
for human consumption. What do yo think the
difference is? Probly little or nothing.


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you want to get a little at a time buy canning salt. At our Walmart I pay $1.17 for a 4# box. Just buy a box every time you go to the store before you know it you have more than you think you will ever use. Cindy


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Stock salt from the feed store works fine and is probably the cheapest option.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

The stock salt from my farm store looks dirty and tastes gritty. Don't think I would want that in canned items.

Kathie


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

If you have an abattoir or small butcher shop around, ask them about a 50 lb. bag of "Meat Curing Salt". I keep a couple bags and the grind and quality is equal to that of table salt.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Last year Food Lion in Marshville had granulated
salt in 25lb bags. Don't have it now but they said
they'd get me all I want.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Kosher, canning, table, curing salts.

On this web page there are pictures and explanations of additives in each type of salt.

http://www.smoker-cooking.com/aboutsalt.html

For canning: Amounts of salt differ depending on the grain size of the salt, so should be measured by weight (instead of volume) if you are using anything but canning salt.
Anti-clumping additives are in some of the salts so consider if you want that or not. (cloudiness in the brine)
I use canning salt for canning, and non iodized table salt in a pinch.
Curing salt has additional additives for curing, if that is what you are doing.

I buy canning salt in 4# boxes and table salt at the grocery store.

Hope that helps.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just curious, but is it an iodine allergy that has you looking for iodine-free salts? We need a small amount of iodine in our diets to prevent goiter and thyroid problems.

I was going to say that sea salt is iodine free because they don't add any, but it actually has naturally occurring iodine in it much like seafood does.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Mom_of_Four said:


> Just curious, but is it an iodine allergy that has you looking for iodine-free salts? We need a small amount of iodine in our diets to prevent goiter and thyroid problems.
> 
> I was going to say that sea salt is iodine free because they don't add any, but it actually has naturally occurring iodine in it much like seafood does.


Some canned goods call for non iodized salt... pickles? sauerkraut?

I get 50lb bags at the feed store for ~$5. At that price, one of the absolute best prep good bargains on the planet.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

The salt I get at the feed store is clean and fairly fine grained. Cheap, too. Can get it through the co-op and the little store run by the Mennonite family.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

You could also probably order it at a restaurant supply store, those places (like GFS as an example) are great for large quantities of storage items at a reasonable price.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. I was wanting to put some up for meat curing purposes. It is my understanding that I need non iodized for this. I do have iodized as well.
So, what I gather is that the feed store sack of non iodized salt would be ok for meat curing purposes?


----------

